# Time Capsule Buried by Paul Revere and Samuel Adams Discovered in Boston



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Read about the time capsule discovery...http://www.history.com/news/time-capsule-buried-by-paul-revere-and-sam-adams-discovered-in-boston




> About a dozen workers spent more than seven hours yesterday excavating a copper box from the cornerstone of the Massachusetts State House in Boston. Historians believe Revolutionary-era patriots Paul Revere and Samuel Adams placed the time capsule in the cornerstone in 1795, the year construction on the building began. It is thought to contain coins dating back to the 1600s, an engraved silver plate and newspapers, among other artifacts.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2014)

Officials in Massachusetts say they'll reveal the contents of a time capsule dating to 1795 and believed placed by Samuel Adams and other Revolutionary War luminaries early next month.
The state and the Museum of Fine Artssay the contents of the capsule unearthed at the Statehouse in Boston will be unveiled on Jan. 6.

*WHY ARE THEY TAKING SO LONG ?*


----------

